# Exceptions



## wuby (30. Nov 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe da ein kleines problem:

wir solln als aufgabe ein bankprogramm schreiben, welches einzahlen/auszahlen/überweisen beherrscht...
soweit - sogut. programm steht, doch nun sollen wir das ganze erweitern mit Exceptions, will heißen "SaldoÜeberschrittenException" und "BetragNegativException"...

ich weißmittlerweile, dass das ganze mit "try-catch" anweisungen funktioniert, weiß nur nicht, wie ich die verwirklichen soll, denn die normalen Exceptions wie DivisionByZero oder ClassCastException passen ja nicht zu meinem problem...

ich versteh dass nun so, dass bei "try" rein muss saldo-auszahlung>=0 sein da sonst das saldo überschritten ist (das muss dann in auszahlen und überweisen) 

gebt ihr mir ein paar tipps, wie ich das try-catch-gebilde aufbauen soll und wie man es verbaut?


----------



## maki (30. Nov 2010)

http://www.java-forum.org/java-faq-beitraege/103949-exception.html


----------



## bone2 (30. Nov 2010)

-Erschaffe dir eine eigene neue Exception-Klasse, welche von Exception erbt
-dann kannst du sie an bestimmten Stellen per throw new MeineException werfen, im kopf der Methode sollte ein throws Meine exception stehen.
-dann kansnt du sie in der main methode normal mit try catch meineexception fangen und bearbeiten


----------

